# Outdoor BBQ remodel - what 2 types of grills/smokers would you get for dream setup?



## BBQBigAl (May 29, 2021)

Hi there, we're remodeling and creating a new outdoor BBQ space and I'm trying to decide what would be the best 2 grills/smokers (or if only 1 needed) to get. In the past I've always had a ceramic smoker for quality and smoking, and a gas grill for convenient, quick meals. It seems with the pellet grills, a gas grill is likely no longer needed for convenience and instead just have better tasting food with the pellet grill/smoker, but wanted to get your opinion. If I have a pellet grill, do I really need a ceramic smoker (not really interested in a pizza oven, but figure ceramic smoker might be useful for some hi-temp stuff). I currently have a Primo Junior, but it is too small for doing a decent portion of ribs or chicken wings. I love smoking pulled pork, brisket, tri-tip and would like to get back to smoking salmon. On the grill, normally grilled burgers, brats, fish, chicken, kebabs and veggies. Once in awhile a pizza and always like learning new things so don't want to be limited due to type of grill.
For your dream BBQ setup what would you get and why?  
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Colin1230 (May 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Big Al. What you have right now would be arguably hard to improve on. Gas grills are so versatile; grilling, roasting, baking, etc. I use mine mostly for side dishes. And the Kamato, everyone needs a great smoker.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 29, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina, but there's only room for one "Al" here and that's 

 SmokinAl
... Just kidding.


----------



## Humo18 (May 29, 2021)

I'm not an advanced smoker just chug along with my WiFi Camp Chef woodwind pellet grill.  I use it for everything and I'm happy with the convenience.  I even grill burgers at high temp and sometimes use the Sidekick to sear steaks cooked in the pellet part of the grill.  The pellet smoker gives the cooked meat a subtle smoke taste which is what the wife and grand kids like rather than a heavier smoke taste.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 29, 2021)

I have a Pit Boss and Weber 22.5 kettle. All I need to turn out some decent food. At least that's what I'm told but I'm no competition guy. I just like to eat.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 29, 2021)

BBQBigAl said:


> Hi there, we're remodeling and creating a new outdoor BBQ space and I'm trying to decide what would be the best 2 grills/smokers (or if only 1 needed) to get. In the past I've always had a ceramic smoker for quality and smoking, and a gas grill for convenient, quick meals. It seems with the pellet grills, a gas grill is likely no longer needed for convenience and instead just have better tasting food with the pellet grill/smoker, but wanted to get your opinion. If I have a pellet grill, do I really need a ceramic smoker (not really interested in a pizza oven, but figure ceramic smoker might be useful for some hi-temp stuff). I currently have a Primo Junior, but it is too small for doing a decent portion of ribs or chicken wings. I love smoking pulled pork, brisket, tri-tip and would like to get back to smoking salmon. On the grill, normally grilled burgers, brats, fish, chicken, kebabs and veggies. Once in awhile a pizza and always like learning new things so don't want to be limited due to type of grill.
> For your dream BBQ setup what would you get and why?
> Thank you for your help!


For my dream setup:
1. A Weber Kettle Performer Deluxe. 
2. Gravity Feed Charcoal Smoker.
Why? Well, I am strictly a charcoal/wood chunks user when it comes to backyard bbq. 
Weber Kettle for the grilling. And a Gravity feed for long smokes. I’ve been dreaming about Myron Mixon smokers. But, there are others out there to compare and contrast.
Now, you know my dream!


----------



## leol2 (May 29, 2021)

I would consider a unit like Meadow Creeks pig roaster. I have this unit and it is by far the most used unit I have. I use charcoal most of the time but have used it as a stick burner also. These units are solid builds. My other unit would be gas for quick night burgers and dogs. 
I also have a smoke daddy 1190 pellet grill that has an optional wood diffuser. Gives good smoke for a pellet grill. Also very well built


----------



## thirdeye (May 29, 2021)

I've cooked on ceramic cookers for about 20 years, I don't think I could be without one but I live in the snow belt and cook year round.  I haven't owned a gas grill for 30 years, and they have changed a LOT since then.... so I might not rule one out especially if it had a rotisserie or side burner.  The one grill I would love to have in an outdoor BBQ space would be a Santa Maria, or Argentine grill.  These guys have some of the nicest ones I've seen.  






						Santa Maria Grills with adjustable grill grates.
					

Our Santa Maria BBQ grills come in many sizes and both cart or non cart versions. We offer either single or dual grates & hand crank configurations.




					www.sunterraoutdoor.com


----------



## fliptetlow (May 30, 2021)

I have a Vision, Steel Keg and a stick smoker.  Just added a small 22" Flat top grill that I pullout when ever. 
Don't forget a sink in your plans.


----------



## Workaholic (May 30, 2021)

I'm fairly close to what I want, already.  I enjoy the flavor of charcoal and wood chunks, or stick burners.  Pellets just don't have quite enough flavor for me.  So, a 22" WSM, with a guru and a rotisserie, a griddle, and a gas grill.  I had seriously considered getting a pellet grill or smoker instead of the WSM.  However, at random times during the summer, we'll have brown outs where I live, that last from 1-4 hours.  I worried about doing a long smoke, and having the power go out, which would ruin my smoke.  That was the main reason for me choosing the WSM over a pellet, and I don't regret the decision in the least.


----------

